# Lightroom Basic Panel Missing in Develope Module



## GOLDENSUNSHINE (Sep 19, 2011)

I was using LR 3.4.1 earlier today, downloaded a few images, did some editing, downloaded a few more images and now the Basic Panel is missing in the develop module. I am a little confused as to how this could have happened as that i did nothing more then the ordinary while editing and now that i would like to edit a few more images the basic panel is missing (white balance, exposure, etc.). 
One of my images i used the plug-in from Nik software called color effex pro but never had this issue in the past.

I backed up all of my images as i normally do, uninstalled LR and then reinstalled program and the issue is still there ??

Has anybody ever run into this issue before and if so how can i correct the problem ???

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated !!!!!

Thank you


----------



## clee01l (Sep 19, 2011)

Right click on any one of the remaining panel headers and in the context menu,  make sure that the Basic panel is checked to display.


----------



## GOLDENSUNSHINE (Sep 19, 2011)

Ok , I will try that

Even after I uninstalled my original version and then downloaded a new version from Adobe website the issue is still present. Wouldn't you think that the newer version would have the module with all of it's panels installed ???


----------



## Brad Snyder (Sep 19, 2011)

No, that's a preference setting, and Lr preserves those between installs and upgrades. How would you feel if Lr discarded your customizations, during a simple upgrade?


----------



## GOLDENSUNSHINE (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank's for the information !


----------



## GOLDENSUNSHINE (Sep 19, 2011)

That worked, basic restored  !!!

Thank you again !


----------

